# Fahrrad Trial am 05.10. in Bielefeld-Brake



## tangoba62 (28. September 2013)

Hallo,

am 05.10.13 richtet der MSC Brake den 2.Lauf des NRW-Cup im Fahrrad Trial aus. Wer noch nichts geplant hat, der sollte dort unbedingt hinkommen !!


----------

